# router bit



## Kerny (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm a newbie who inherited an older Craftsman router (Model No. 315.17380) and an unable to remove the bit currently in it. It's been there some time. I've loosened everything yet the bit stays firmly in. I gave it a gentle tap with a small hammer (probably a no-no) since that often loosens old bolts but to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Try this get your heat gun out and rap wet rag around the shaft and apply heat to the arbor then tap it with a brass hammer or soft face hammer then it should come out..once you get it clean the inside with some steel wool and the collet nut as well but, little bit of wd40 and then wipe it out well..if you have some router bit cleaner it works well also to clean the wood pitch/resin out..

====



Kerny said:


> I'm a newbie who inherited an older Craftsman router (Model No. 315.17380) and an unable to remove the bit currently in it. It's been there some time. I've loosened everything yet the bit stays firmly in. I gave it a gentle tap with a small hammer (probably a no-no) since that often loosens old bolts but to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's the manual if you need it.

Craftsman 315-17380


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hear 
is a quick thought, I am not sure what clearance you have, The worry is to save the router and collet, I believe, that you have the nut loose, Do you have enough room to get a block of 1/2 in wood with a vee cut across the board. a second that is the same a means to clamp the blocks and trap the spindle, If you can, them you can clamp the router and try to turn the bit with a pliers. that will tell you if it is froze to the shaft or collar. You can also work on tapping the bit with a brass hammer,(small) and get some movement. When the router is clamped tightly with the blocks, you have a minimal chance of hurting anything. Hopefully, you can get a little movement, and then remove the bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kerny said:


> I'm a newbie who inherited an older Craftsman router (Model No. 315.17380) and an unable to remove the bit currently in it. It's been there some time. I've loosened everything yet the bit stays firmly in. I gave it a gentle tap with a small hammer (probably a no-no) since that often loosens old bolts but to no avail. Any suggestions?


Hi Jim. Just trying to figure out where you are.
Have you got the collet and bit out in your hand or is the collet stuck in the armature? The e-clip on the end of the collet should pull the collet out of the armature if it is still there... see parts list item 42. If the eclip is missing, try putting the nut on and replacing the clip.. Those are fairly common and availabe at most ACE,, TruValue, etc. If the clip is still there but the nut is getting REALLY tight while trying to loosen it, the collet is likely frozen in the armature shaft. 
I inherited one of those things with the collet stuck. I backed the nut off as much as I could without breaking anything, hit it with PB Blaster and set it on the shelf. At least once a day for about 3 days i would put a little more tension on and give it another shot. About the 3 rd day it just slipped out. 
Constant pressure and patience can do a lot. Good Luck.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jim.


----------

